

Show HN: I mapped 30k+ paintings around the world - pzaich
http://www.artnear.me/museums?utf8=%E2%9C%93&query=Claude+Oscar+Monet&location=new+york+city

======
Doctor_Fegg
That's great. Fun idea and good execution - well done.

Quick note (sorry to be the grouch): you're using OpenStreetMap map data, so
you need to give OSM an on-screen credit. Not much to ask for the best source
of map data in the world. :) Details:
[http://www.openstreetmap.org/copyright](http://www.openstreetmap.org/copyright)

------
pzaich
Rails, leaflet.js. I parsed the museum locations from [http://www.the-
athenaeum.org/](http://www.the-athenaeum.org/). Hoping to add more paintings
in the future.

~~~
fidotron
That's a great data source. I'd previously tried this with freebase data, but
it's nothing like comprehensive enough when it comes down to individual
artworks.

Still, nicely done.

~~~
pzaich
Very cool. I didn't know that freebase existed. The next best source may be
some of the sites that have poster prints of art.

~~~
fidotron
I'd recommend having a look at dbpedia as well - that was better for less
structured data than in freebase for my tests.

Freebase has great structured data about art movements though, which is likely
to be more useful.

------
kyro
I couldn't help but think of The Monuments Men movie that's coming out in
February. If you wanted this to get some more publicity, I'm sure you could
rebrand/position this in some way to ride that film's wave. Maybe something
like "Be a Monument Man, and find art around the world!"

------
KMBredt
I'm no fan of the idea.

The parsed source is outdated and probably will be forever because it's crowd-
sourced and can't keep up with changing exhibitions and lendings of paintings,
which is a common thing.

The use case where I check my phone to find a painting or an artist near me
also seems far fetched. A better scenario would be to have a map with museums
near me and up-to-date information what they currently exhibit. You would need
better sources for that.

On the technical side it's quite slow at the moment but the blown up
thumbnails (where the Athenaeum also had thumbnails for fair use reasons but
in a better quality) were not nice. I would keep them in their original ratio.

I assume that this was probably more an excercise to test-drive some new tech.

~~~
alcari
> I'm no fan of the idea.

It sounds like you're actually not a fan of this implementation, not of the
idea of a map of paintings. Would you still be opposed to it if the data was
always accurate, the previews were larger, and the site was more responsive?

------
jameszhang
Nice work. I wonder how this art map compares with what the guys over at
[http://artsy.net/](http://artsy.net/).

------
brianbreslin
São Paulo has a great mapping/index of graffiti art. Might be of interest to
you. Related to this [http://jungledrumsonline.com/articles/travel-
articles/take-t...](http://jungledrumsonline.com/articles/travel-
articles/take-the-graffiti-tour-of-sao-paulo/). I couldn't find the database
link

------
dlr720
Nice! Didn't know about leaflet.js, and happy I now do! Very fast results BTW.

------
mertd
The Metropolitan Museum of Art in NYC appears to be a few blocks off.

------
mshankla
Very Cool! I'm going to fiddle with leaflet this weekend

------
jesusx
Nice job, put a like and tweet button!

~~~
jamesbritt
No, please don't.

------
minussohn
Super, I love it!

------
jacob019
just what I need to plan my next heist :-D

------
pcharles
cool

